#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-10
<RainCT> pespin: com va?
<pespin> RainCT, encara no he començat a mirar-me res xD
<RainCT> haha
<RainCT> no creguis que jo he fet gaire tampoc
<RainCT> només esciure els dos apunts :P
<pespin> RainCT, he vist que has pujat uns apunts de EDA
<pespin> me'ls miraré demà o així, gràcies :)
<RainCT> De res. Tampoc són gaire cosa, simplement els apunts de classe passats a net, per provar el plugin de LaTeX :P
<RainCT> (S'ha de dir que per a expressions matemàtiques -és a dir, quan vols fer servir tot tipus de caràcters estranys excepte coses *tant* estranyes com accents o c trencades- LaTeX va genial :P)
<RainCT> pespin: has vist que guai el meu flame? :P
<pespin> RainCT, jjaja
<pespin> RainCT, plugin de LaTex a on?
<RainCT> pespin: al Wordpress! (però no és això el que vull dir de flame)
 * RainCT es pregunta per què està dibuixant una llista encadenada a l'OOo Draw en lloc d'estudiar :p
 * RainCT també es pregunta per què l'OOo diu que "l.begin()" és basc
<pespin> xDDDDD
<pespin> RainCT, no veig el flame llavors eh jajaj
<pespin> RainCT, algun dia amb molt d'aburriment i tal aprendre LaTeX
<RainCT> pespin: nah, un a la llista d'ubuntu-cat que està tot enfadat perquè en un diari on han parlat d'Ubuntu han dit que és un "sistema operatiu basat en GNU/Linux" en lloc de dir "distribució"
<RainCT> i acabo de contestar dient que sistema operatiu també es pot interpretar de forma que Ubuntu en sigui un :p
<pespin> xDD
<pespin> RainCT, si et dic la veritat no acosumto a llegir en detall la llista jaja
<RainCT> no ets l'únic :P
<pespin> però vaig llegir el comentari del video
<pespin> i té un munt d'errors
<RainCT> bé, com a mínim en parlen :P
<pespin> RainCT, sep :)
<dpm> RainCT, jo sempre parlo d'Ubuntu en termes de sistema operatiu, i a Debian també :)
<dpm> http://www.debian.org/
<RainCT> :)
<pespin> RainCT, podries posar els Master Theorem als apunts també :P
<RainCT> pespin: ja hi són
<RainCT> pespin: http://bloc.eurion.net/archives/2011/eda-calcul-cost-algorismes/ al final, "Teorema mestre I" i II (en negreta)
<pespin> RainCT, ah si, en una altra entrada :)
<pespin> RainCT, uhm stà fet amb ajax el plugin de LaTeX?
<RainCT> javascript
<pespin> com mola :D
<RainCT> dpm: ah, per cert. està documentat en algun lloc que fitxer -> fitxer normal i arxiu -> fitxer comprimit? Em sona que ho indicava a la wiki /UbuntuCatalanTranslators, però fa uns dies m'ho va demanar l'Alex i no ho he trobat
<RainCT> pespin: Sí. Si fas clic dret a sobre pots canviar a MathML (si tens el Firefox 4) o fer que et mostri el codi font LaTeX/MathML
<dpm> RainCT, crec que simplement al recull de SC, deixa'm donar-te l'enllaç...
<dpm> RainCT, sí, aquí: http://www.softcatala.org/recull.html
<pespin> jo també ho he llegit/sentit a algun lloc això de fitxer vs arxiu
<RainCT> perquè per exemple al DLC sembla que no fa cap distinció
<RainCT> pespin: no serà aquí a l'IRC quan ho deia l'altre dia? tu també hi eres :P
<dpm> RainCT, sí, ja pot ben ser, en tecnicismes sempre és millor mirar al Termcat o al Recull
<RainCT> dpm: Ah, doncs sí, gràcies. Veig que n'heu millorat el disseny, guai :)
<pespin> RainCT, ja ho sabia d'abans ;)
<dpm> :)
<pespin> RainCT, t'he dit que tinc ordinador nou? :P
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-11
<Mitsurugi> hola quitxalla
<Mitsurugi> oh dpm que ets en david?
<dpm> Mitsurugi, sí, hola :)
<Mitsurugi> boness
<Mitsurugi> m'acabes de respondre per correu hahaha
<Mitsurugi> (bé fa 15 minutets)
<dpm> :)
<Mitsurugi> sóc el Dídac
<dpm> Mitsurugi, doncs ja ho saps, si tens cap pregunta, endavant (tot i que aquesta setmana sóc de viatge i no tinc molt de temps per respondre)
<Mitsurugi> com et deia no estic gaire acostumat a les llistes ja que utilitzo molt el correu i no el vull ocupar gaire (problema de tenir-ho tot centralitzat), però aquí sempre i soc
<Mitsurugi> pos apa ja soc a la llista, a veure que es cou
 * Mitsurugi goto sleep
<dpm> genial, ja parlem doncs
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-12
<baguera14> bona nit a tothom
<baguera14> com per variar necessito ajuda
<baguera14> m'he instal.lat el wine per poder jugar a jocs .exe pero quan els intento obrir em diu que no es poden crear arxius temporals. Algu sap com solucionar-ho
<baguera14> ?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-16
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> bon vespres rafs
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, volia dir
<rafael_carreras> hola, ara s'i que hi s'oc
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<alexm> hola
<wagafo> bones....
<rafael_carreras> ##################################################
<SiscoGarcia_> bones a tothom
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és Festa a Vilaweb
<rafael_carreras> Visita prèvia
<rafael_carreras> encara no hem quedat per anar a fer-los la visita
<SiscoGarcia_> qui pot anar-hi?
<alexm> home, depèn del dia
<SiscoGarcia_> ho dic perquè a mi em va força malament :P
<wagafo> Jo depenent del dia i hora em puc oferir
<SiscoGarcia_> el que vull dir és que crec que és un tema que hauríeu de decidir entre els que teniu alguna possibilitat d'anar-hi
<josepgallart> lo ideal seria que qui pugui anari es poses decord amb ells
<josepgallart> url@vilaweb.cat
<rafael_carreras> sí, perimer, qui vindria?
<rafael_carreras> primer
<rafael_carreras> jo vondria
<josepgallart> jo no
<SiscoGarcia_> jo tampoc
<rafael_carreras> eh, pregunto qui ve, no qui no ve :-)
<SiscoGarcia_> :(
<SiscoGarcia_> ...
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja hi vaig jo, els proposaré dilluns 24 a les 19:00 h
<wagafo> Jo ja dic que per aquests dies tinc una certa disponibilitat, si voleu ho podem acabar d'arreglar per la llista, perquè s'haurà de preguntar primer quan els va bé a ells
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, els ho pregunto i ja us aviso a la llista
<wagafo> siscogarcia tens un problema d'accents
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més, o passem al segon punt?
<alexm> rafael_carreras: jo puc venir però de dilluns a dijous ho tinc complicat
<SiscoGarcia_> ho sento wagafo, acabo d'instal·lar el xat-gnome i no l'he configurat... suposo que és aquest el problema :(
<rafael_carreras> alexm, jo aquest divendres ho tindria bé a les 19:00
<rafael_carreras> alexm, vols que proposi divendres?
<alexm> rafael_carreras: el divendres en principi em va bé
<wagafo> Pregunta'ls el dia i depenent quan puguin ells t'acompanya l'Àlex o jo
<rafael_carreras> els preguntaré el dia i els proposaré divendres, ja diran ells
<rafael_carreras> següent tema
<rafael_carreras> Posicionament de l'equip davant de la sentència sobre l'ús de la llengua
<rafael_carreras> Ens adherim a alguna declaració
<DPini> Iep, hi habia reunio?? :P
<rafael_carreras> DPini, sí
<SiscoGarcia> jo havia proposat http://www.sindicat.net/x/j/folc.php
<SiscoGarcia> però és perquè és l'única que havia vist, he cercat la d'Òmnium i no he estat capaç de trobar-la. sabeu d'alguna més?
<rafael_carreras> jo no he seguit el tema
<SiscoGarcia> Potser primer hauríem de decidir si ens adherim a alguna declaració o què, no?
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla bé
<wagafo> Un moment que estic buscant una altra que he vist jo, doneu-me un parell de segons
<josepgallart> per mi endavant
<wagafo> la que jo he vist la podeu mirar a http://www.rosasensat.org/arxius/docs_noticies/declaracio_institucional.pdf
<wagafo> L'han promogut Centre Unesco de Catalunya, PEN Català, Òmnium Cultural, Plataforma per la Llengua, Ciemen, Federació de Moviments de Renovació Pedagògica de Catalunya, Associació de Mestres Rosa Sensat i Linguapax
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla millor que la «meua»
<rafael_carreras> sí, a mi també m'agrada més
<wagafo> La meva proposta és posar una nota a ubuntu.cat que ens adherim i penjar la declaració, com han fet altres entitats
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<DPini> llegint...
<DPini> :P
<josepgallart> +1
<alexm> +0
<rafael_carreras> +1
<wagafo> +1
<DPini> +1
<DPini> alexm: +1 o 0?
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, ja hem votat tots
<rafael_carreras> oi?
<alexm> DPini: a ubuntu les opcions són +1, +0 i -1
<DPini> alexm: ok
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia, te n'encarregues tu de la nota, d'acord?
<DPini> em sonava extrany el +0 :P
<SiscoGarcia> si encara tinc permisos puc penjar-ho jo, si us sembla
<rafael_carreras> sí, ens sembla
<wagafo> em sembla  é
<wagafo> dic... bé
<alexm> DPini: el robot detecta els vots automàticament i és fàcil que coli un 0 sol
<DPini> alexm: Ara m'entero que el robot compta els vots :P
<rafael_carreras> vinga, tercer punt, que avui anem per feina
<rafael_carreras> Preparatius festa 11.04
<rafael_carreras> Cal l'elaboració d'una agenda com les anteriors?
<alexm> DPini: després t'ho explico
<DPini> ok
<SiscoGarcia> jo no sé si cal, però crec que ens cal una mica d'organització, oi?
<rafael_carreras> jo vaig començar a fer l'agenda, però vaig preferir apuntar-me les coses genèriques a fer a la meva agenda
<SiscoGarcia> ho dic perquè l'agenda anava bé per marcar els tempos, i ara no hi és
<alexm> rafael_carreras: no va anar bé tenir-la? o creus que al final no va caldre?
<rafael_carreras> siscoGarcia com que mai no complíem amb els tempos... :-)
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<alexm> ah, això és una altra cosa
<rafael_carreras> alexm, al final, les coses les apuntava jo i tendia a apuntar només les que jo faig, així que...
<SiscoGarcia> però al menys ens permetia, o al menys a mi, saber per on anàvem
<alexm> jo crec que és bo que la tinguem i que miren d'ajustar-nos-hi
<rafael_carreras> siscoGarcia doncs la torno a fer, cap problema, jo pensava que només la mirava jo
<SiscoGarcia> aquest cop, a més, tenim el contratemps que el nostre contacte a laBorrassa ja no hi treballa
<alexm> ostres!
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, em sembla que en som uns quants que ens la mirem
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: jo també la mirava
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<DPini> alexm:+1
<SiscoGarcia> estic esperant resposta de la substituta del nostre contacte, no patiu, de moment pinta bé
<SiscoGarcia> però ens trobem com fa un mes :(
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: hem de lligar ben aviat el tema de l'espai, no tinguéssim alguna sorpresa a darrera hora
<rafael_carreras> estic content que us mireu l'agenda, la veritat :-)
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ;)
<DPini> rafael_carreras: ón està l'agenda? :S
<DPini> suposo que al wiki
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, li havia demanat resposta abans d'avui per poder dir-vos alguna cosa però encara no m'ha contestat :(
<SiscoGarcia> DPini, la de la festa passada https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/MaverickMeerkat/Agenda
<rafael_carreras> dpini ara mateix no hi és, però la de la feta antiga és aquí: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/MaverickMeerkat/Agenda
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, grrrrrrrr
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, tinc dues idees per la propera festa:
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: hi has parlat en persona en alguna ocasió?
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, només hem intercanviat correus aquesta setmana, espero que em digui alguna cosa durant la setmana vinent i si no la truco
<SiscoGarcia> us sembla?
<alexm> sí, el correu de vegades no és el millor mitjà per fer-se entendre amb algunes persones
<SiscoGarcia> ja, però em va dir que volia parlar amb els seus caps abans de confirmar-m'ho
<alexm> encara que et contesti potser seria bona idea que li comentis de parlar per telèfon en algun moment
<alexm> és comprensible, però estem alerta per si de cas
<SiscoGarcia> ja hi pensava, gràcies
<alexm> a tu per les gestions
<alexm> pensa que si punxa les borges vindrem tots a ca teva :P
<SiscoGarcia> penseu que estic patint perquè m'agradaria tenir la confirmació JA, i poder començar a fer gestions de cara a la UJG
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, XDDDDDDD
<SiscoGarcia> podríem fer-la per Oliana
<DPini> alexm: XDDD
<SiscoGarcia> no n'hem fet cap a muntanya
<josepgallart> jo puc gestiona per llimiana
<josepgallart> :-D
<SiscoGarcia> tan bon punt tingui la confirmació... o el contrari, us ho comunico, no patiu
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, Llimiana m'encanta... fem-hi la 11.10
<josepgallart> jajaja
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<alexm> josepgallart: bona aquesta :)
<SiscoGarcia> podríem fer-hi una UJG a Llimiana, de debò
<alexm> ara ho anava a dir :D
<SiscoGarcia> les vistes són fantàstiques
<josepgallart> a la propera festa  major estic convidat a fer una install parti (agost)
<SiscoGarcia> l'agost és dolent... quines dates concretament?
<josepgallart> no les ser pero ja us o dire
<SiscoGarcia> bé, tornant a la festa 11.04, deia abans que tinc dues idees, una la de fer una sessió de l'eina http://sparkleshare.org/
<SiscoGarcia> i l'altra la de fer una xerrada sobre la migració a ubuntu d'un insti
<SiscoGarcia> però em sembla que és massa cosa i miraré si algú m'ajuda amb la de l'insti...
<SiscoGarcia> http://sparkleshare.org/ és una alternativa lliure al dropbox
<SiscoGarcia> però encara és en fase beta
<alexm> algú == josep?
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<josepgallart> que??
<SiscoGarcia> Josep Ribes, tranquil josepgallart
<josepgallart> uffff
<alexm> ,)
<wagafo> hi ha molts joseps 8-)
<SiscoGarcia> ell ha estat l'artífex real de la migració http://iestorrevicens.xtec.cat/wiki/index.php/P%C3%A0gina_principal
<SiscoGarcia> però encara no li he dit res...
<DPini> SiscoGarcia: Jo podría ajudar explicant lo malament que va la informàtica (des del punt de vista de l'alumne) en una escola "no migrada" :(
<alexm> bé, sembla un bon pla SiscoGarcia
<DPini> alexm: +1
<SiscoGarcia> DPini, des de l'audiència estaria bé que algú reforcés la migració ;)
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, ja aniré incloent sessions al wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal
<SiscoGarcia> no teniu cap idea al respecte?
<SiscoGarcia> vull dir si no se us acut cap sessió a vosaltres
<josepgallart> varem dir que la darrera festa va faltar la presentacio de la versio com feia el giorgio
<alexm> ara mateix no, prefereixo deixar espai per altres i en tot cas omplir buits si cal
<wagafo> Jo segons quan sigui potser no pugui ser-hi, tinc un viatge les tres primeres setmanes de maig
<josepgallart> si ell no la fa la fare jo
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, +1
<alexm> wagafo: jo també és possible que marxi 1 setmana al maig :)
<SiscoGarcia> potser hauríem d'anar pensant en dates per fer la festa... ja havíem dit alguna cosa però no sé si ho tenim present (7 de maig, crec recordar)
<josepgallart> si 7 de maig
<rafael_carreras> ja tenim agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal/Agenda
<SiscoGarcia> ets un crac rafael_carreras :D
<josepgallart> rafael carreras +11111111
<rafael_carreras> no recordo això del 7 de maig, però suposo que si ho dieu dos, deu ser veritat :-)
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, podem parlar-ne però diria que era la data que anava millor a més gent. què en dieu?
<rafael_carreras> no recordo res, però ja et dic que m'ho crec
<SiscoGarcia> i la resta, què en dieu?
<SiscoGarcia> val a dir que s'hauria de confirmar amb la seu de la festa
<josepgallart> a mi mes indiferent, en sembla que no treballo :P cap dia
<wagafo> Jo com deia les tres primeres setmanes estic fora...
<SiscoGarcia> per tant wagafo no pots fins el 21-22... o fins el 27-28?
<SiscoGarcia> 28-29?
<wagafo> Tornaré al voltant del 21 o 22, encara no he tancat les dates exactes
<SiscoGarcia> de tota manera, em sembla una mica tard respecte a la data de publicació de la Natty, no?
<wagafo> Sí, no m'espereu...
<SiscoGarcia> com ho veieu la resta?
<SiscoGarcia> sap greu wagafo però em sembla que la celebració de la publicació no pot ser massa lluny de la data oficial :(
<alexm> de moment bé, però depèn sobretot que vagi bé als de les borges
<rafael_carreras> sí, millor abans, cap el 7, per exemple :)
<SiscoGarcia> crec que la data bona és el 7, i si a les borges no els va bé hauria de ser el 14 a molt tardar, oi?
<wagafo> Fixeu-la d'acord amb el que vagi bé en general, especialment als que l'acollen
<SiscoGarcia> ja els hi comentaré; de fet és el primer que tenia previst de comentar-los, i després pensava introduir-los el tema UGJ
<SiscoGarcia> 2 d'abril, oi?
<alexm> la idea és fer-hi també ls UGJ?
<rafael_carreras> 2 d'abril? com és que jo no tinc cap data?
<SiscoGarcia> això havíem dit fa temps, de fer les UGJ a la seu de les festes. així tenim un contacte previ amb el lloc i ens va bé a l'equip i als organitzadors
<rafael_carreras> és la data oficial el 2 d'abril? Vaig cercar-la fa un temps i encara no hi era
<SiscoGarcia> l'equip té clar com és el lloc d'acollida i la seu pot fer-se una idea de qui i com som i de què ens cal
<rafael_carreras> siscoGarcia així és
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ups, ho he dit perquè creia que la vas comentar tu :(
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: doncs jo no ho veig gens clar
<rafael_carreras> siscoGarcia igual sí que la vaig comentar jo
<alexm> anar 2 cops a les borges en 1 mes em sembla excessiu
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, podem parlar-ne però és el que vam dir
<alexm> la UGJ és per fer feina no per organitzar la festa
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<alexm> tampoc vull ser la veu discordant, ja en parlarem en un altre moment
<rafael_carreras> confirmo que la UGJ és el 2 d'abril
<SiscoGarcia> el tema crec que és que hem tingut alguna mala experiència amb les seus, i així hi hauria temps de corregir els problemes de logística que poguessin haver
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> segons l'agenda, d'aquí a un mes decidim on fem la UGJ
<rafael_carreras> així que a la propera reunió hauríem de tenir candidatures, si decidim fer-la a un lloc diferent
<SiscoGarcia> potser que decidim ara si és bona idea o no fer la UGJ al lloc de la festa...
<SiscoGarcia> penseu que només tenim una altra reunió abans de decidir on farem la UGJ
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: no crec que sigui bona idea parlar-se sense que estigui a l'ordre del dia
<josepgallart> a malas la podem fer a barcelona
<rafael_carreras> alexm, d'acord
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<alexm> ho dic perquè potser algú altre voldrà dir-hi la seva
<alexm> ho podem parlar a la llista i decidir-ho per votació a la propera reunió
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, estava escrivint això mateix ;)
<DPini> alexm: +1
<josepgallart> ok
<rafael_carreras> siscoGarcia i jo
<SiscoGarcia> fem-ho així, doncs
<rafael_carreras> doncs molt bé
<rafael_carreras> ja estem, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> oi!
<alexm> per mi sí
<josepgallart> si
<SiscoGarcia> claqueta?
<rafael_carreras> ##############################################
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<wagafo> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<DPini> ara que ja s'ha acabat la reunió
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom
<DPini> disculpes per arribar tard :P
<josepgallart> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> fins aviat
<DPini> bona nit a tothom que se'n vagi!! :D
<DPini> alexm: com anava lo de que el robot contava els vots?
<alexm> a les reunions oficials d'ubuntu s'utilitza el mootbot
<alexm> és un robot que comptabilitza les votacions i dóna els resultats
<alexm> les 3 opcions són +1, +0 i -1
<alexm> els 3 són patrons poc habituals i per tant fàcils de reconèixer com a vots
<alexm> un 0 tot sol pot ser un error fàcil de fer
<DPini> interessant, si que en saps :P
<alexm> per això s'hi posar el +
<josepgallart> ja sabem una cosa mes
<DPini> per cert, tenia una consulta de la GPL i relacionades
<DPini> el profe a l'escola, a l'estar explicant llegislació infomratica
<DPini> va dir que no podies agafar un software GPL, i vendre'l
<alexm> el GPL a itàlia és el gas propà líquid :P
<DPini> alexm: lo que et dic, saps mooolt :P
<DPini> es això així? que no es pot vendre el software lliure?
<alexm> sí que es pot vendre
<DPini> però tu el pots vendre sense ser el propietari dels drets d'autor?
<alexm> si és gpl sí
<DPini> per exemple, jo podria vendre't un CD de Debian 5 per 25 € sense donar-li un duro a Debian?
<alexm> la gpl no exclou la vendra o el benefici econòmic
<alexm> el que passa és que si algú s'aprofita amb la gpl li durarà poc el negoci
<DPini> ok, ho sigui que no et podria vendre el CD
<alexm> imagina que em vens debian per 1000€ i jo te'l compro però després agafo i el penjo en un ftp públic
<DPini> podries fer-ho no?
<alexm> jo hauré pagat però la resta del món se'l descarregarà gratis
<alexm> per tant no té sentit cobrar-me els 1000€
<alexm> i sí podries vendrem el cd
<DPini> doncs quina rábia
<DPini> que expliquin a una cosa
<alexm> igual que em podries vendre un escuradents per 10€
<DPini> a una escola
<DPini> *
<DPini> una cosa que no és
<alexm> si jo te'l compro és cosa meva
<alexm> m'agradaria veure quanta gent que parla de la gpl se l'ha llegit de cap a peus
<alexm> jo no me la sé de memòria però me l'he llegida algun cop
<DPini> em va dir que no podía ser perquè no podia ser que jo ho vengués sense que no obtingués el/s creador/s (que tenen els drets de còpia) els diners
<DPini> i així estic dubtant de si el tema de llegislació (LOPD, llicències de software, còpia privada, etc..) me l'estan explicant bé
<DPini> ja que es un professor d'informàtica, i no un advocat...
<DPini> !
<alexm> IANAL
<DPini> IANAL? :P
<josepgallart> http://www.softcatala.cat/wiki/GPL3
<josepgallart> aqui en catala
<alexm> DPini: busca-ho
<DPini> woops també es veritat
<alexm> DPini: ...«Les nostres Llicències Públiques Generals estan destinades a garantir la llibertat de distribuir còpies de programari lliure (i cobrar per això si es desitja)»
<alexm> ergo, pots cobrar
<DPini> ok, moltès gràcies per la teva resposta, com sempre excelent
<josepgallart> be bonanit!!
<DPini> bona nit josepgallart
<DPini> per cert
<DPini> molt bona manera d'ensenyar llegislació
<DPini> passant un pdf d'un llibre escanejat :P
<alexm> :D
<alexm> quins cracks que ronden pel món
<DPini> i dubto que com diu el llibre, les llicències de programari no lliure
<DPini> siguin: OEM, Retail, i llicències per volum
<DPini> :P
<DPini> s'han fixat amb les de microsoft i ja està? perquè te pintes :P
<DPini> a diu algunes, em callo
<alexm> bé, jo també retiro
<alexm> bona nit
<DPini> bona nit alexm
<DPini> bueno gent, jo també me'n vaig
<RainCT> DPini: en general es cobra pel concepte de distribució (el CD / internet / etc) i no pel programari en si
<RainCT> així s'evita dubtes :p
<DPini> gràcies RainCT, però també es podría dir que cobres pel software?
<pespin_> DPini, en principi si
<DPini> pespin_: ok
<pespin_> però no acostuma a ser el negoci
<pespin_> perquè el software normalment pots arribar a obtenir-lo gratuitament de forma legal
<DPini>  pespin_: Ja, és llògic
<DPini> lògic*
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-12
<xavi_> hola a tothom
<xavi_> acabo d'instal·lar ubuntu i em dona un error
<xavi_> haviam si em podeu ajudar
<xavi_> windowsBackend objecthas no attribute
<xavi_> algu sap que pot passar?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-13
<cuak> hola acabo d'instal·lat kubuntu al meu netbook. Busco ajuda
<tsdgeos> hola
<tsdgeos> quin problema tens?
<cuak> tinc una resolució de pantalla de 1024 x 600
<cuak> i he buscat  com intentar canviar-la
<cuak> en la opció "normal" tan sols hi ha 2 mides 800 x 600 i 102 x 780
<cuak> 1024
<cuak> he buscat per internet com canviar-la
<cuak>  <he llegit que haig de canviar  el xorg.conf
<cuak> primer problema: on estè el terminal o kcòncola per poder-ho fer?
<cuak> com deus imaginar sóc novata en linux
<cuak> He intentat posar "sudo gedit  /etc /X11 /xorg.conf" a la opció "executa una ordre" que trobo a "ordinador".  no fa res
<tsdgeos> hmm
<tsdgeos> editar la resolucio al xorg.conf sembla massa complicat
<tsdgeos> cuak: perdona, m'havia oblidat de tu ....
<tsdgeos> cuak: per obrir un terminal, F2 + konsole
<tsdgeos> cuak: i quan el tinguis obert
<tsdgeos> escriu xrandr
<tsdgeos> i hem dius quines resolucions et surten
<tsdgeos> cuak: ↑
<cuak> em surten 1024 x768 0.0*  i 800 x 600    61.0
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> suposo q si, podries editar el xorg.conf per provar d'afegir 1024x600
<tsdgeos> pero editar aquest fitxer es una de les formes mes facils de fer q el teu ordinador no arrenqui l'entorn grafic
<tsdgeos> cuak: escriu aixo i em dius q et surt
<tsdgeos> lspci | grep VGA
<tsdgeos> cuak: ↑
<cuak> VGA compatible controller : intell corporation system controller hub (SCH Poulsbo) graphics controller (rev 07)
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> poulsbo
<tsdgeos> crec q aquest es un dels chips malignes
<cuak> quina sort que tinc...
<tsdgeos> cuak: per estar segur, has instal·lat 11.10, no?
<cuak> la 11.0
<cuak> 11.04
<cuak> la que hi havia a ubuntu. cat
<tsdgeos> hmmm
 * tsdgeos kicks the webpage
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> pq has instal·lat el catalan remix
<tsdgeos> meh
<cuak> aix!
<cuak> sempre podria desinstal·ar i instal·lar la 11.10
<tsdgeos> cuak: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download <-- descarrega el 11.10 oficial i quan et demani quin idioma vols, poses el catala, aixo es "mes nou" i si hi ha sort el problema dels grafics estara arreglat
<tsdgeos> i es "el mateix" que el catalan remix
<cuak> ok
<cuak> ho provo i si tinc problemes torno per aquí. Moltes gràcies!
<tsdgeos> de res
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-14
<gilcent> Hola, intento instalar el 10.10 en un portàtil vell, però sempre se'm penja a mig fer, en sabeu alguna cosa?
<rafael_carreras> gilcent: algun missatge d'error?
<gilcent> no l'he apuntant però recordo alguna cosa d'escalfament del disc dur?
<gilcent> ara ho intento de nou
<gilcent> em diu fes sudo apt-get clean, per disposar del màxim d'espai, però el terminal no fa res
<rafael_carreras> ep, això és que no tens prou espai al disc dur
<rafael_carreras> deu ser molt petit, no?
<gilcent> és un toshiba satellite SA50-110, però no sé quina capacitat té
<gilcent>  2G de ram. processador intel pentium m725
<gilcent> 40 G de disc dur
#ubuntu-cat 2013-01-10
<elmeunick9> Hola hola, que bé que hi hagi un grup en català de Ubuntu.
 * AlbertJB saluda
#ubuntu-cat 2013-01-11
<darent> hola, bona tarda
<darent> que hi ha algú?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-01-13
<Mulen53> Hola! Hi ha algú per aquí que em pugui resoldre un dubte amb el libreoffice impress?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-07
<caracul> hola?
<caracul> tinc l ubuntu 12 i no m'arrenca l'ordinador, algú em pot donar un cop de mà?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-09
<sharket> wola
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-11
<Andreu> Hola
<Andreu> Necessito ajuda
<Andreu> em vull instal.lar windows
<Andreu> ara tinc ubuntu
<Andreu> hi ha algu?
<Andreu> m'agradaria fer una particio ubuntu/windows
<Andreu> eooo!!!
<Andreu> :)
<Andreu> jope
<Andreu> contesteu!!!!!
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-12
<clarianenc> hola, algú podria ajudar-me? Soc molt novato en això de l'Ubuntu, i provant coses em sembla que he modificat els drivers que controlen la tarjeta wifi. M'agradaria reinstalar-los. Com ho hauria de fer?
<clarianenc> gracies
<clarianenc> queda algú per aquí?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-01-11
<oriol> Bona tarda
#ubuntu-cat 2018-01-10
<nicklaus_> help
<Taputamare> hi
<Taputamare_> +i
<Goku> KA-ME-HA-ME-HAAAAAA!
<Mastica_Agua> oi
<Grexxozz> </dev>
<radez_> andreubundo
<Grexxozz> </dev> coloro #000001
<Itachi_Uchiha> :)
<Goku> j
<Itachi_Uchiha> L
<Goku> joselyx
<Itachi_Uchiha> DAMIAN SANCHIS VILAPLANA
<Itachi_Uchiha> Goku ha muerto
<92AACO294> uh
<Copito__> YEP
<92AACO294> hola
<Copito__> DESPUES DEL PATI PARLEM
<AL4N_21> yep
<AL4N_21> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2018-01-11
<Goku_> HOOOLAAAA
<Goku_> alguien?
<Goku> alguiennn
<Goku>  algu?
<Rackrans> :c
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-09
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> hola bona tarda la gent del Mobil Social Congres feran USBs amb ubuntu, quin penseu que es el logomillor per posari?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> M'agrada més el primer, amb la senyera amb els colors originals.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> a mi m'agrada el 3, el problema amb el primer és que té 3 colors i degradats, et diran que tururut.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> be dons els i paso els dos i que posin el que puguin
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> a veure què hi diuen, si pogués ser l'1, a mi em semblaria molt bé, clar.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mmm, sí, crec que el Rafael té raó en això dels problemes tècnics.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ok seguire informant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> de moment, excel·lent notícia, Josep. Gràcies per la feina!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Arribo tard, però a mi el que més m'agrada és el 4t... Per si cola
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-11
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/index.html
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Si algú vol venir a fer una classe magistral no cal dir que us podeu donar per convidats, serà tots els divendres a les 18h
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Fins a quant dura el curset, Josep?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> fins a finals de maig
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> un cuatrimestre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ah, doncs, mira, no et dic que no: vull agafar-me el mes de març de llicència per assumptes propis, de segur que trobarem una data que ens vaja bé i algun tema que puga interessar als assistents. Ja en parlarem.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> que be!! dons ja et garanteixo la convidada a un bon sopar per després
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ets un àngel, Josep! 🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😋😘
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @josepgallart [que be!! dons ja et garanteixo la convidada a un bon sopar per després], si comuniqueu la data per ací igual vinc de voyeur... ja em pago jo el sopar :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👏😋
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> us aniré informant de això i altres coses que tinc en ment, ara cal que si apuntin  alumnes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ànims
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, ja anirem coordinant-nos. La xerrada, no sé, però el soparet ja va agafant forma 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> hi ha temes que no admeten cap discussió :)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Marca de la casa: Programari lliure i gastronomia, sense oblidar, és clar, la vida social. A aquest pas, Canonical podria desaparèixer, però els Ubuntaires seguiríem a la nostra...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> i tant... de fet la meua relació amb Canonical és mínima: ubuntu només el faig servir a la feina... als meus ordinadors ja vaig només amb debian ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> La poca relació que hi tinc és un paquet que mantinc a Debian i de rebot a Ubuntu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Però si hi ha sopar m'animo 😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> L'Aniol ja trigava massa en dir la paraula màgica.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Sopar o paquet? 🙊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Tu què creus? 😜😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> no tenim remei
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Tinc gana
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Jo m'acabo de menjar una bossa de "palitos"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hehe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Josep, un altre plat per al Rafael.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Aquí dius "sopar" i, si no vas ràpid, et quedes sense dits
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I em sembla que ja tenim quòrum, no necessitem ni alumnes 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Anem per molt bon camí. No sé on anem, però hi anem per molt bon camí.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> El caloret de l'hivern... Què has berenat, Sisco? O és que has agafat una insolació en la platja de Lleida?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> aquest gif m'encanta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Vés amb compte amb les onades sis metres.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> me n'he assabentat d'una altra pitjor que la del caloret (però esperable):
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> https://twitter.com/Cazatalentos/status/1083773968715337729?s=08
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ah, sí. Res de sorprenent, però.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ja
#ubuntu-cat 2020-01-06
<giucy28> Hola! Disculpa la molestia de mañana.¿Conocéis un grupo de usuarios Linux a Madrid por favor? Gracias
<wagafo> La verdad es que no, hay un grupo activo en Asturias, pero en Madrid no sé si hay algo.
